# rosella's



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well i havnt been on here in a while but im now after a little be of advice from you bird people. 

around 3 months ago i rescued a gorgous male "pale headed" rosella from its old owners who werent taken proper care of him. he is nervous of hands as he was caught by hand in the past but he is brilliant when out of is cage and loves a good fly around in the conservatory and taking to his neighbour (african grey) 

but he seems desperate for a friend and so i have searched around and have found a lovely 18 month old "crimson" female rosella. but i now need some advice on introducing them. i plan to get the female next week some time and i do have a spare cage if needs be. 

also i do not plan to breed just want them both to be happy birds.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Just keep them seperate...for weeks if necessary until they accept each other.Some never do...you will have to see.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well yesterday afternoon i went and collected my new crimson rosella who is now named "ella" we placed them next to eachother and immediately they began talking to eachother and coming close up to have a peak. 

so we decided to try them in the same cage and amazingly they are fine with eachother and seem very happy. 

today they came out of the cage for a good fly about and were out most of the day. 

we are now on the case of getting ella in a better condition as she had began plucking her feathers due to bordem and stress in her old home and has been given a good diet of fresh fruit and veg :frown:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Good for you...I had a male conure in one cage and a pair in the other.The male of the pair escaped weeks back.
No way will the remaining two tolerate each other although their cages have been next to each other for years.I've tried several times but they always finish up scrapping...little sods.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

awh thats unfortunate, wish i could give you some advice on what may help but i think my rosellas are just happy to have each other now


----------

